# Hat schon wer Wlan Prog Adapter getestet?



## maxi (23 September 2009)

Mein Kollege hat heute einen bekommen.
Er ist aber noch bis nächste Woche ausser Haus.

Mir juckt es schon so in die Finger den mal zu testen :O)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr den mit den Wlan adaptern bisher gemacht?


----------



## UniMog (24 September 2009)

Was für einen hat "ER" denn ??? 
Welche Marke ???

gruß


----------



## jabba (24 September 2009)

Hab den WLAN von Helmholz im Einsatz mit externer Antenne und Magnetfuss.


Waren einige Probleme, zwar nicht gravierend aber bei einer Inbetriebnahme störend.
Helmholz hat sich dieser Woche gemeldet und alle Sachen abgefragt , wie das Ding so läuft.

- Ab und zu Verbindungsabbruch
- langsamer als eine CP5612
- Beim beobachten macht es manchmal ein paar sekunden Denkpause.
- Die Antenne sorgt wohl laut Aussage von Helmholz manchmal für Verbingungsabbrüche da eine Kontaktierung manchmal nicht einwandfrei ist, dies muss ich aber noch gegenprüfen.


Alles im allem nix was mit dem nächsten Firmwareupdate nicht in den Griff zu bekommen wäre.
Aus Zeitmangel hab ich noch nicht die Reichweite getestet, und die aktuelle Anlage ist überschaubar, allerdings trotzdem für das 6m MPI Kabel zu gross.


----------



## maxi (26 September 2009)

Den Deltalogic hat er natürlich gekauft.

Steigen momentan komlett auf die Deltalogic Adaper um.
Sogar der Cheffe kauft sich einen *fg* (Masch. Ing. auf Programmierkurs)

Ethernet benutzen wir aber weiter die IBH, aber nur weil diese halt Kundenvorgabe sind.


----------



## jabba (26 September 2009)

Den wollte ich ja auch, aber die haben noch keine externe Antenne. Diese sehe ich aber als sehr sinnvoll an. 
Adapter bleibt im Schrank, durch das sehr dünne Kabel kann man, wenn man aufpasst, auch die Türe schliessen. Der Magnetfuss lässt sich dann sehr gut auf dem Schaltschrank oder am Maschinengestell befestigen.


----------



## UniMog (26 September 2009)

Habt Ihr mal einen Link welcher das ist ???

Ich finde nur
- ACCON-NetLink-PRO
- ACCON-NetLink-USB
- ACCON-NetLink-S7

und verschiedene MPI-Adapter.
Warscheinlich habe ich heute Tomaten auf den Augen....

Gruß


----------



## zotos (26 September 2009)

http://www.helmholz.de/prod.d,17_129,58625260274982753036157837245685.html?prod=116


----------



## jabba (21 Oktober 2009)

Hab heute nochmals aus Zufall den Netlink Wlan getestet.
Musste wegen Störungen an eine andere Anlage , die 25m in industrieller Umgebung entfernt war. Wollte dann Steuerm/Variable machen.. und siehe da ich war immer noch mit der anderen Anlage über den WLAN verbunden.

Bin dann mal mit den Notebook umhergewandert und musst feststellen , das je nachdem was so im Wege steht bei 15m schluss ist, bei "guter Sicht" ging es bis 30m dann wurde es holperrig . Hab zur Kontrolle aber nur auf den laufenen grünen Balken geachtet und nix reel übertragen.

Hab diese Tage auf der anderen Seite  der Maschine gesessen , d.h. Netlink am Schrank, dann Maschine (2m) dann Platz 2m und ohne Probleme auch Ram nach Memory Card (180kb) oder Panel PC mit RT (ca 1MB) übertragen.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (23 Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

der ACCON-NetLink-WLAN ist bei uns lieferbar (Bestellnummer 161700-WLAN). Wir liefern ihn mit einer Antenne aus, diese kann natürlich abgeschraubt (Anschluss: Reverse SMA Buchsem, Aussengewinde mit Stift in der Mitte) und durch eine W-LAN Antenne mit Reverse SMA Stecker ersetzt werden.

Das Gerät ist noch nicht auf der Homepage eingepflegt. Bei Interesse bitte einfach kurz bei unserem Vertrieb (vertrieb@deltalogic.de oder Durchwahl 120) nachfragen, die verschicken gerne auch ein Angebot.

Die Reichweite von W-LAN ist sehr stark von örtlichen Gegebenheiten und den verwendeten Antennen abhängig. Sollte die Signalqualität wirklich auffällig schlecht sein, bitte beim Händler oder Hersteller melden, vieleicht ist das Gerät ja defekt?

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht die Spg Versorgung aus?? über MPI Schnitstelle?? Hat der auch noch ne Netzwerkbuchse?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (26 Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ja und ja 

Die Spannungsversorgung kann aus der CPU erfolgen (ein Anschluß für 24V DC ist auch vorhanden) und eine normale Ethernet Schnittstelle steht am Gerät zur Verfügung. Das Anschlusskabel ist dank aktivem Busstecker keine Stichleitung. Damit kann das Gerät bis zur vollen Profibusgeschwindigkeit eingesetzt werden. Wenn das zyklische Verteilen der Busparameter in der SPS aktiviert ist, kann der ACCON-NetLink-WLAN die Buseinstellungen automatisch erkennen. Auf dem Anschlußstecker ist eine zusätzliche PG Buchse - wie bei einem Profibus Stecker. So kann ein weiteres Gerät angesteckt werden.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Oktober 2009)

> Wie sieht die Spg Versorgung aus?? über MPI Schnitstelle?? Hat der auch noch ne Netzwerkbuchse?


Spannungsversorgung von der CPU. Der ACCON-NetLink-WLAN ist als Weiterentwicklung des ACCON-NetLink-PRO zu sehen mit zusätzlicher WLAN-Schnittstelle. Somit kann der ACCON-NetLink-WLAN auch mit drahtgebundenem Ethernet über RJ45 verwendet werden.

EDIT: Da war der DELTALOGIC-Support wohl schneller.


----------



## Waelder (26 Oktober 2009)

Also mein nächster Adapter gibt auch wieder einen von Deltalogic, dann mit WLAN

Mit den NL-Pros bin ich voll zufrieden. Ich hab mir einen PSEUDO WLAN gebastelt. 1x NLPRO 1x WLAN AP adapter.

Passt bestens

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Befree (4 November 2009)

Da wir hier in der Firma eigentlich nur Net CPU's einsetzen und diese dann alle an das Firmen-Maschinen-Netzwerk kommen + Das Netzwerk über WLAN und/oder Kabel erreichbar ist.. ergibt sich bei uns die frage nach dem Adapter.. Entweder direkt über Onbord Ethernet Leitung oder über Onbord WLAN - Ist auch viel schöner wenn man vom Büro aus auf alle Anlagen kommt


----------



## jabba (21 Juli 2011)

*Aktuelles vom W-LAN Adapter ?*

Hole das Thema aus aktuellem Anlass noch mal nach oben.

Wer setzt den W-Lan Adapter von Helmholz ein , und wenn ja klappt alles?

Mein Adapter hat jetzt Monatelang im Regal gelegen, da er immer wieder Denkpausen eingelegt hat. Nun wurde er bei Helmholz hochgerüstet (Firmwareupdate reichte nicht), aber er legt immer noch alle 50-60s eine Pause von 5-8s ein.

Mit dem Notebook bin ich sonst stundenlang über einen Router auf PN-CPU's unterwegs ohne Probleme.

Ich will das jetzt mal nicht auf Helmholz beziehen, daher würde ich gerne einen Erfahrungsbericht haben, das es woanders ohne Probleme läuft.

Wie ich das Ding bekommen habe, habe ich es mit drei verschiedenen Notebooks getestet und es war immer das gleiche.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 Juli 2011)

Ich hatte auch oft abbrüche damit! Aber mit einem Wlan Accesspoint an der ethernet buchse liefs stabil!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 Juli 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Wie ich das Ding bekommen habe, habe ich es mit drei verschiedenen Notebooks getestet und es war immer das gleiche.


Diese drei Notebooks waren aber nicht zufällig von DELL oder? Bei deren WLAN-Chipsatz gibt es nämlich Phänomene...

EDIT: Wir hatten bisher mehrere Notebooks mit den Intel WLAN-Modulen WiFi 3945 oder 4965.
Bei diesen Notebooks hat sich ein Treiber-Update positiv ausgewirkt:

Intelseite besuchen:
http://www.intel.com/support/detect.htm
- "Check your system for latest updates" drücken
- den angebotenen Treiber "downloaden" und "ausführen"
Danach hatten wir den gewünschten unterbrechungsfreien Datendurchsatz!


----------



## Ralle (22 Juli 2011)

Ich nutze derzeit einen Apple-AP (Airport Extreme) zusammen mit den Accon-NetLinkPro i.d.R. an der MPI-SS einer Speed7. Funktioniert problemlos inkl. WinCCFlex als Panel am MPI und der Übertragung von Projekten. Für die Simatic-Antriebe stelle ich dann auf Profibus um, damit ich direkten Zugriff auf die Antriebe habe, auch das funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## Toki0604 (30 Juli 2011)

Ich nutze den AcconNetLink pro Wlan mit Acer, Dell und HP Standard-Notebooks. 
Nach kurzen Problemen mit den hausinternen Netzwerkeinstellungen hat alles tadellos funktioniert. 
Habe alle Schnittstellenmöglichkeiten im Betrieb getestet und bin sehr zufrieden.
S7-200, S7-300, WinCCflex ...
Gruß, Toki


----------



## jabba (30 Juli 2011)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Diese drei Notebooks waren aber nicht zufällig von DELL oder? Bei deren WLAN-Chipsatz gibt es nämlich Phänomene...
> 
> EDIT: Wir hatten bisher mehrere Notebooks mit den Intel WLAN-Modulen WiFi 3945 oder 4965.
> Bei diesen Notebooks hat sich ein Treiber-Update positiv ausgewirkt:
> ...



Ist ein Toshiba mit Wifi5100, Treiber habe ich gerade neu geladen, aber kein Unterschied. Auffällig ist, das diese Pause zyklisch ist. Alle 60s legt der Adapter ca 5s Pause ein.
Im Taskmanager ist nichts bie den Pausen zu sehen, Virenscanner abgeschaltet.

Hab hier nur die variablentabelle auf und beobachte den Taktmerker.
Wenn ich per WLAN über einen Router auf eine PN-CPU gehe habe ich keine Probleme mit meinem WLAN im Notebook. Auch bei anderen Anwendungen nicht. (Bluetooth ist in der Hardware deaktiviert)


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 August 2011)

Hallo jabba,

probier mal ob es Besserungen bringt den WLAN Kanal zu wechseln (z.B. Kanal 3 und  7 probieren), bringt Besserungen wenn evtl. Störquellen vorhanden sind.

Gruß, Sven


----------

